# Morning Star Report for 8 Apr 04



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Well, the day started off really well with larger
than average fish coming up. I was doing so 
well that I was throwing back mid-size keepers
(15 - 17") because I did not want to limit out
with smaller size fish. Put one in the box
about 4 pounds at the first drop. Then
we moved and...nothing! I could not buy a
bite to save my life. The left stern corner
was killing them, unfortunately they wanted
nothing to do with any other spot. 
The day started moving along, and
the frustration started to settle in, I have
been here before with these Tog.
Me and another guy on the right stern corner
had both thown away nice keepers early 
on and as 2pm rolled around we were 
kicking ourselves. Right at 2:10 pm
the bite kicks back in. We fished until
2:40 pm! Thanks Capt Monty for staying late.
Ended up catching my PB a 10.5 pound Tog!!
Went home very happy with 3 fish, 2-4/5pound
fish and my 10.5 PB. I had a fish I est to have
been around 8 or 9 on, got it all the way to the
top Capt Monty and a few other folks saw it, 
just swam away Capt Monty smiled and
said some joke about a release citation.

Yesterday was Capt Monty's B-day and he 
celebrated it by catching a 15.5 pound TOG!
That thing was just massive. He also caught 
some other huge fish yesterday as well.

Met new Mate Steve. Really nice guy. Seasoned
professional. Lot of offshore experience. Good
personality.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Way to go Talapia!!! I knew you were going to get into them! Anthony is going to be mad. He has been trying to break that 10lb mark too. Did you see any seabass caught?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FLF, 

No seabass this trip. My dad took a picture of my
fish last night and I will post it when he sends it to
me. 8 more days and I will be joining you at SPSP 
and the peake.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice report, it's good to see you wipe off that Morning Star skunk off your shoulders. Congrats on your personal best. Were they hitting on clams or crabs better?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

All fish were caught on crabs yesterday.
Capt Monty was catching all of his big
Tog on a snafu rig. I tried it once and 
that is what I hooked up with that 
8 to 9 pounder on. (Befoe he got off!)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Nice!!! What's a snafu rig? Don't think I've ever heard of that before. I may sneak out sometime this month and get a trip in with monty before the end of the month.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

A snafu rig is where you find the biggest crab
(Monty was using whole blue crabs in Feb!)
around, use both hooks on a hi low rig and 
put them both into the same crab. You will
not catch as many mid to small size Keeper 
Tog, but the ones you do catch are HUGE.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Ah yes, I tried that a few times, caught one that was whopping 10 inches!!!!!!!! Guess I let that one nibble on it too long. I find that works well when the bite is slow or there are a lot of small ones being caught.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

On the HOT bites, Capt Monty will
always go to that rig with the 
biggest crab he can find. I think 
that they key is BIG crab. He
was using some gigantic sized
green crabs yesterday. They 
were almost "eating" size! 
I tried it with the smaller sized
whole green crabs, but still got
mostly mid to small Tog. When 
I tried a really large crab, that 
is when the big Tog got interested.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*You know the saying*

_Big bait = Big fish_


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Yeah but all these nice stripers being caught at SP and Matapeake are all taking bloodworms. All of my big tog have been caught on clams though I did win a pool once with a tog that I caught on crab so who knows, it's more of right place right time for large fish anyway.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The offshore weather for this Sat 
is about the best it gets:

5K winds and 2' Seas!! You are lucky
if you get to go out on 2 or 3 days like 
that a year!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*OK, OK*



Anthony said:


> *Yeah but all these nice stripers being caught at SP and Matapeake are all taking bloodworms. All of my big tog have been caught on clams though I did win a pool once with a tog that I caught on crab so who knows, it's more of right place right time for large fish anyway. *


The spring run is the only exception!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The times when I upscale my baits
are:

Sea Bass fishing, I will use eithor a very
large piece of squid or a larger sized
metal jig. These consistently draw
the attention of larger sea bass for me.

Toggin: Capt Monty has made a believer
out of me. (note: in the summer 3 or 4 
sandfleas on one hook is hard to beat 
for me)

Rockfish: In summer after Spring Run.

Flounder Fishing: All year

Croaker and spot seem day to day:
sometimes they will hit the smallest
piece of bloodworms just as fast as
anything else and somedays larger
pieces make a huge difference. For
croaker, one day shrimp is the ticket
and the next it may be squid. I always
bring both. (and some peelers if I can
find some)


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

*snafu!*

Shhhhhhhhhh! Don't let the secret out. My favorite rig by far, but I only use it when I'm missing too many. I'm too lazy to put the effort into tying them unless I really need to.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*To late Duke.*

Motormouth let the cat out of the bag.  Sheeeeez, whats the next tip he'll give up? J/K....Tightlines


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

It's one thing being told how to do it, 
it's a WHOLE nutter thing actually 
going out and doing it correctly and
being able to find and then catch the
fish! Believe that!
   

P.S. (this should really put HAT80 over 
edge) You should also use your sinker
to crack the top of the shell and let the
crab juice out for the toggies to get
all excited about.


----------

